# Wattya think?



## Riki (Jan 31, 2007)

http://drone.cyberbee.net/gallery/mellifera/eggonpollen


----------



## db_land (Aug 29, 2003)

The worker bees clean and polish a cell before the queen lays in it. I don't believe it matters what was previously stored there. I know brood comb that has been backfilled with nectar/honey will eventually be cleaned out and reused for brood. I do believe that replacing old comb with foundation or empty frames may help with varroa control.


----------



## Michael Bush (Aug 2, 2002)

>the queen will never lay eggs in a cell which has had pollen in it, and one feels the queen avoids laying eggs in a cell which has been used to store honey.

I have seen no evidence that this is true. If it were then they would have a very small brood nest in a very short time. I used to keep brood combs for years and never noticed a problem with the queen not laying in them.


----------



## beemandan (Dec 5, 2005)

My colonies overwinter with one deep and a medium above it. In the fall of the year that medium is filled with capped honey. The bee cluster moves upward in the hive during the winter, consuming the honey. In late winter/early spring those same cells are filled with developing brood....the same cells that contained capped honey last fall. Happens every year.

[ February 10, 2007, 06:44 PM: Message edited by: beemandan ]


----------

